# what can u say about hs2000



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

hi master gurus wat can u say about the hs2000? from safety, firing, n carrying? tanxs guys


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+ one with Rusty.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is the same as an XD, and they were cheaper before Springfield started to put their name on them. Not sure how U get warranty work done on a pre-Springfield gun now, however.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I love my XD. I think it is very confortable and a very good shooter. I have over 1000 rounds through my XD-40 and haven't hade one failure. One of the reasons I bought it was the safety features of the gun. I think the combination of the trigger safety and the grip safety make it a great, safe carry piece. It's ready to shoot at all time, but the chances of an AD are almost non-existant. Got to agree with Rusty, I will say that if you're planning on CCW with the XD, get a SC. I have the service model and at 6'5", 235, I feel like I am barely pulling off carrying the gun totally concealed. Of course, I am looking for it priniting when I get dressed and most people will either not notice or assume it's a cell phone or something else. I'm planning on getting an XC as my next carry gun though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

*They cost more because.....*



Shipwreck said:


> Yes, it is the same as an XD, and they were cheaper before Springfield started to put their name on them. Not sure how U get warranty work done on a pre-Springfield gun now, however.


....in small part, the advertising dollars add to the equation, but what is more significant, is that the internals were redesigned and reworked for enhanced reliability and quality; the quality of the steel used, as well as forging techniques were also a factor in the cost increases, making for a superior pistol compared to the original 2000's....there are no MIM/cast parts on the XD....and as far as warranty is concerned, ALL HS 2000's are fully warranted by Springfield, UNLESS, it was bought overseas, where HS 2000 IS the brand marketed. Overseas warranty work and policies apply to such weapons....the SA XD name brand is ONLY marketed in the USA.


----------

